# mehrere Webprojekte auf einem Apache



## tutter (8. November 2004)

Hallo

hier meine Frage:

Habe auf einem W2k Server einen Apache 1.x laufen, momentan bedient dieser nur ein Webprojekt. Ich möchte nun ein weiteres Projekt auf diesem Sever laufen lassen. Ich habe in einiegen Büchern gelesen das man dies über Virtuell Host machen kann, bin aber auch auf eine Quelle gestoßen wo mit 2 httpd.conf Dateien gearbeitet wird in dem man einfach einen zweiten Apache Dienst installiert un diesen dann auf einen anderen Port lauschen lässt. Was ist die bessere Variante?


bis denne und Danke

Mario


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. November 2004)

Hi Mario,

nein, keine zwei Apache Instanzen. Siehe auch http://httpd.apache.org/docs/vhosts/name-based.html und weitere Docs dort.


----------

